# Breeding cage size?



## type.rst (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello guys i will be making a couple of breeding cages and i just wanted to know what would be a good size? I have tried searching on the net but have not found success. Would a cage of 36"x18"x18 be ok with the nest box on the outside? Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

its 36" L right? If so, it sounds good to me.


----------



## type.rst (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes 36" long x 18" high x 18" deep. I have been searching on the net and a few sites claim that the minimum requirements for a breeding pair is 48" long by 24" high. Too me that sounds too large to be the minimum requirements.

Could you or someone please confirm that 36x18x18 would be fine as i seen some cage fronts and would like to order them as soon as i know for certain they are of the right size. Thanks


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I _personally_ think it is fine. my cockatiels bred in a 32 L 36H 21 W and its plenty. The length is more important than width then height.


----------

